# Range finder ever cause you to miss deer????



## Big50blaster (Feb 4, 2005)

Chessieman said:


> So would you expect him to kill or just wound a deer at 40 yards?


Depends on where he hit it. LOL


----------



## Big50blaster (Feb 4, 2005)

jatc said:


> Yeah. What he wrote.
> 
> Also I always check my rangefinder while practicing to verify that that my sights are aligned with the distances my rangefinder is reading. I’ve never experienced a rangefinder that is off by more than one yard inside fifty yards. And at long range for rifle shooting, I don’t care if it is off by 10 yards at 300 as long as I’ve sighted in using the rangefinder so I know where to aim vs. what the rangefinder reads.


I hadn’t either until we went to the state Championship.(had a range finder read off a bunch). Talking and learning from those that were there it is a very common problem. These were the kind of people that shoot at every ASA pro am. 
PJ Riley from Lancaster also talks about this problem on Lancaster archery on YouTube.
Just figured we would try to educate people that yes even expensive rangefinders may not be very accurate (as far as bow yardages are concerned).


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

I always carry mine gun or bow. I missed more without it.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

I was surprised to learn range finders are used in 3D archery ranges


----------



## Big50blaster (Feb 4, 2005)

jjlrrw said:


> I was surprised to learn range finders are used in 3D archery ranges


Nowadays a lot of shoots are pushing 80 - 120 yards in some cases. Range is a must.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a Nikon 800 Laser rangefinder that I purchased probably at least 12-14 years ago. It wasn't cheap - I think I paid about $400 for it but I love it. I bought it initially for long range firearms hunting out west but I also use it for archery hunting, although, like others, I range landmarks from my tree or stand and make a mental note of various ranges at the very beginning of my hunt so I don't have to range a deer as it is moving into range.

I have to give kudos to Nikon Customer Support as well. In 2012 I was headed to Colorado on an elk hunt. The day before I was to leave I noticed that I had lost the eye piece on my rangefinder. I called Nikon and asked them to send a new one to the motel where we would be staying in Colorado as I didn't have time for them to send it to me at home before I left. When we checked in to the motel the package from Nikon was there waiting for me...and if I recall correctly, they didn't even charge me for it.

It is very easy to use and I have never doubted its accuracy, although I haven't shot 3D in quite a few years and have never used it for 3D shoots.


















My wife has a Leupold True Ballistic range finder that does have the angle compensation feature and she likes hers as well. It isn't quite as simple to use as mine by often you don't need to use the angle feature anyway.


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

jjlrrw said:


> I was surprised to learn range finders are used in 3D archery ranges


The use depends on the event. ASA events have both "known" (rangefinders allowed) and "unknown" classes. IAA the same with different names. IBO is still all unknown classes. Then you have shoots like TAC, Rhinehart 100, etc which are more "fun" shoots...do what you want. 

Known 3d is a shooting competition
Unknown 3d is yard estimation and shooting competition

Both are fun. Unknown takes more strategy and practice.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Big50blaster said:


> Nowadays a lot of shoots are pushing 80 - 120 yards in some cases. Range is a must.





bapotter said:


> The use depends on the event. ASA events have both "known" (rangefinders allowed) and "unknown" classes. IAA the same with different names. IBO is still all unknown classes. Then you have shoots like TAC, Rhinehart 100, etc which are more "fun" shoots...do what you want.
> 
> Known 3d is a shooting competition
> Unknown 3d is yard estimation and shooting competition
> ...


Thanks for the info, I have only shot a 3D course once and it was many years ago, I think there was three of us, maybe 50yds max, part of the fun was guessing the distance who ever shot the best on the last target had to shoot first on the next like in golf.


----------



## Big50blaster (Feb 4, 2005)

jjlrrw said:


> Thanks for the info, I have only shot a 3D course once and it was many years ago, I think there was three of us, maybe 50yds max, part of the fun was guessing the distance who ever shot the best on the last target had to shoot first on the next like in golf.


Yes. The last time I shot one I still had the good old brass pins for sights. So we have had a lot to learn in a very short period of time.


----------



## Matian (5 mo ago)

no, crappy form or poor placement caused me to miss
I have an HHA slide, and did shoot over a buck coming into a doe Deke, slide was too low , shot straight over it


----------



## Big50blaster (Feb 4, 2005)

Matian said:


> no, crappy form or poor placement caused me to miss
> I have an HHA slide, and did shoot over a buck coming into a doe Deke, slide was too low , shot straight over it


It happens. Wrong pin or forgot to move the slider. Either way it happens. 
The video is more about how inaccurate some range finders could be…..and how amazingly accurate some can be.


----------



## Big50blaster (Feb 4, 2005)

Another thing we just discovered is that our "100 yard" rifle target is only set at 95. It was a black dishwasher that we stick targets on the front.
So evidently our old rangefinders were throwing 100 yard readings when it was really only 95.

Being picky? Yes! But when you move on back for longer and longer ranges that makes a difference.


----------



## Big50blaster (Feb 4, 2005)

For those of you who are wondering if this is relevant at all, I now think this cost me a buck last year.
My old range finder reads 33 - 34 on a black block target when it is really 30 yards measured distance.
So, when I set my pins up to 20, 30, and 40 with the range finder on that black block target, the real distances were
less.
Last year I hit a buck low on the chest...like right on the ribs and sternum. He was at "35" on the range finder. The shot was 
calm deliberate and felt perfect. Left and right was perfect it just went 6" low. So if the deer read a true 35 yards, I should have been 
using my 40 yard pin(40 yard pin was set up on black block target that was in reality only 35 yards). 

In bow hunting many come up with excuses. This is a legitimate proven excuse.
Just a phenomenon all should know about.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a cheap range finder. Black target. Well depends guess. One side black shoot to much can't shoot that side anymore... Slider pin. Shoot many different places. I hit where I aim 
Missing deer will be my fault.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Maybe I was misled when I started bow hunting but Ive always ranged in deer or at least ranged in the spot I planned to take the shot based on their path of travel. Could I be successful without it? Absolutely but its a nice confidence boost before I take a shot knowing exactly where to aim or if I need to aim between my 30&40 dots. Once they get within 40 yards Im comfortable taking the shot if presented properly but theres enough drop between 30-40 yards that guessing in the moment and being wrong would lead to a poor shot or miss. I only take 30+ yard shots with an xbow though.


----------



## Big50blaster (Feb 4, 2005)

snortwheeze said:


> I have a cheap range finder. Black target. Well depends guess. One side black shoot to much can't shoot that side anymore... Slider pin. Shoot many different places. I hit where I aim
> Missing deer will be my fault.


Wallace and Wyatt hit where they aim too!










Tackett and Wyatt also beat out 50% to 96% of the men at the latest R100 shoot depending on what range scores you compare.
Even though they are 11 and 13 they shot at the same ranges as the men's "red stakes".

If you haven't tested your range finder against a tape measure and different colored targets it may not be near as trustworthy as you think it is. Ours weren't.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Big50blaster said:


> For those of you who are wondering if this is relevant at all, I now think this cost me a buck last year.
> My old range finder reads 33 - 34 on a black block target when it is really 30 yards measured distance.
> So, when I set my pins up to 20, 30, and 40 with the range finder on that black block target, the real distances were
> less.
> ...


I ALWAYS set my pins by "paces" that I could consistently reproduce. For example, 10 paces - 10 yards... 20 paces - 20 yards...50 paces - 50 yards. My el-cheapo range finder varied by about 10 percent low. So if range finder read 30 yards, I would shoot for 33 yards, 40 yards, I adjust for 44 yards. 
I did a lot of 3-D courses for fun using the range finder and it proved to be very effective. 
<----<<<


----------



## Big50blaster (Feb 4, 2005)

Joe Archer said:


> I ALWAYS set my pins by "paces" that I could consistently reproduce. For example, 10 paces - 10 yards... 20 paces - 20 yards...50 paces - 50 yards. My el-cheapo range finder varied by about 10 percent low. So if range finder read 30 yards, I would shoot for 33 yards, 40 yards, I adjust for 44 yards.
> I did a lot of 3-D courses for fun using the range finder and it proved to be very effective.
> <----<<<


I did that for about 30 years before I got a rangefinder. I coached football for 18 years. So every practice I stepped off yardage. You can get very accurate at that with practice.
Had I sighted my bow in to paces last year and used my range finder on the buck I would have hammered him instead of hitting low.

More than anything in this thread I am trying to educate people to the fact that many range finders will read a foam black block target 33 and a foam deer target right next to it 29-31.
Took my boys and I awhile to figure out why our bows were low at the range and dead on at home. Or high when we got back home from the range because we had to move pins at the range.
Always moving the gang up and down to get it back on. Or wondering why their sight tapes were off...again!

After all they are 11 and 13 and it is probably them.(not equipment)
After all a $450 1000 yard range finder is surely better than stepping it off.
After all a $450 1000 yard range finder is surely very accurate at 50 yards and under. 

Knowledge is power!


----------



## Big50blaster (Feb 4, 2005)

Search YouTube for Bushnell Broadhead rangefinder. The Real Tree crew has a video on there now. Lancaster Archery also has one on there also. 
Both mention the black target phenomenon.


----------



## Big50blaster (Feb 4, 2005)

Joe Archer said:


> I ALWAYS set my pins by "paces" that I could consistently reproduce. For example, 10 paces - 10 yards... 20 paces - 20 yards...50 paces - 50 yards. My el-cheapo range finder varied by about 10 percent low. So if range finder read 30 yards, I would shoot for 33 yards, 40 yards, I adjust for 44 yards.
> I did a lot of 3-D courses for fun using the range finder and it proved to be very effective.
> <----<<<


I would recommend an R100 shoot for anyone. It is a scored fun shoot. No pressure at all. Great for all ages. You go through at your own pace.
Probably the only place most people will ever shoot at a full size elephant, giraffe, hippo, sasquatch etc.
Kids love this shoot!!!! Good way to get kids hooked or at least having fun with a bow.
Range finder is a must though....can't step targets off.









R100 National Archery Tour


R100 offers the greatest archery shoot in the world! View our list of events to find a 3D shoot closest to you.




www.r100.org


----------



## TBONE73 (Oct 18, 2020)

My Bushnell has never failed me. All my pins are set to it. Arc technology helped me kill an elk out west. 60 yard shot but such a steep angle it told me to use my 50 yard pin, bullseye. Whitetail, range your openings as soon as you're set up, no time usually once they come in.
Try shooting an elk on angles without one, you will surely shoot low. Big animals look closer than they are.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

